

Ad exchange service where your ad is shown whenever you look at other people's ads? - amichail

Does such a service exist? How would you reduce cheating via automation?<p>If it doesn't exist, maybe I'll build a facebook app to offer this service.
======
run4yourlives
I'm curious, what exactly do you mean?

If I'm surfing the web, and you're showing people's ad's to me, are you saying
that when they surf the web, they'll see my ads?

What if we don't surf the same amount? What if I don't have a product to sell
at all?

~~~
amichail
It has nothing to do with surfing the web.

Rather, there's an ad exchange web site. You submit your ad and look at other
ads there. The more you look at other people's ads on that site, the more your
ad will be shown to others on that site.

The whole point of the site is to show ads via this ad exchange. The site
doesn't offer any other content/service.

If you have nothing to sell/promote, then there's no reason for you to use
this service. But many people would at least want to promote their blog say.

~~~
run4yourlives
Why would I want to have other advertisers - exclusively - look at my ad? Do
they buy the stuff I sell?

~~~
amichail
It would be a free service. It would provide an incentive for people to look
at ads.

~~~
run4yourlives
Are you saying that you'd do this just as a hobby? If that's the case, sounds
like an interesting idea.

If I play the devil's advocate as advertiser a bit more though, I'm still not
understanding why I would value this service. My time is a lot more precious
than the pay-per-click rates I would spend on google. I'm not really that
interested in looking at ads all day.

~~~
amichail
People generally ignore Google ads. Here the ads would take your complete
attention. In fact, we can take this idea further by asking the user to decide
whether the ad he/she is looking at should be linked with his submitted ad (to
provide a "related" ads feature).

~~~
run4yourlives
>People generally ignore Google ads.

Well, google's billions suggest they don't, but people would ignore a site
that only contains ads even more.

I think there's a YC company doing the ad rating thing though, can't remember
their name at this point though...

~~~
amichail
What is an ad anyway? Isn't every page on the web essentially an ad?

